# carp derby



## racin j (Jun 26, 2005)

June 3-5th Carp Derby at Grand Lake St. Mary's! Have some fun catching the bugle-mouth variety and win $500 for most fish and $500 for largest fish. $2000 total prize money. Daily prizes $100 for largest fish and most fish, plus under youth fisherman prize categories and cash prizes. Check it out at the Lake Improvement Association web link www.lakeimprovement.com/carp-derby-2011

Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=156807&page=5#ixzz1KFbMoeZh

Thought some of you might want to know!


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Anyone going ?


----------



## coyote69 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sad its a CATCH & KILL tournament , poor idiots think if they remove the carp they wont have any green alge problem.....maybe if they dredge the lake deeper than than its 5ft. depth now and lower the horse power limit on the lake the problem would fix its self. The carp have nothing to do with it , the combination of super shallow lake and unlimited horsepower boats is the cause. Goes to show you how smart the ODNR in Ohio really is and wonder why the fishing in most Resivors that they run sucks , because they cant manage these lakes at all.


----------



## big rik (Aug 30, 2009)

did this take place, last I saw on the news was that the lake was closed?
They said they were going to pump blah blah thousands of dollars of chemical x in to cure the problem...

Farm land run off is the biggest cause of algae blooms.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

GMRGuy posted on the CAG forum that 8000lbs were harvested. I think Garyoutlaw77 attended the event, so maybe he can give us some perspective.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

The Celina-St. Marys comunity were gracious host & everyone I had the pleasure to meet were excited to see out of town anglers show up for the event. The Lake comunity had no illusions that Carp were the cause or the remedy to the Lake's decline but another tool to get anglers better envolved & to see first hand how desporate the situation is and besides "Everyone thinks they can catch a Carp" I was told.
The 8,ooo pounds of Carp caught by the toutnament were processed into animal feed by a local source.
The Lake fished a lot like Buckeye Lake, shallow & murky green with a huge head of small Carp that will continue to thrive beyond carrying capacity -the Lake is way out of ballance & if Carp are being used for thair original intention then I'm happy with that.


----------

